# Chung Moo Quan



## Bob Hubbard

Interesting and long bit on Chung Moo Quan

May have been posted here before, but I couldn't find the link.

http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10648


----------



## Zoran

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Interesting and long bit on Chung Moo Quan
> 
> May have been posted here before, but I couldn't find the link.
> 
> http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10648 *



So here is some more;
http://www.rickross.com/groups/chung.html
and
http://www.freedomofmind.com/groups/chung/chung.asp

The last one has some chung moo wesites listed on it. Useful if you are bored and feel like sending nasty emails. For those who are hackers, have at it.
:EG:


----------



## toejoe2k

In 1989, I moved to Houston to go to school.  I had been training in TKD for years and was hooked on KMA's and saw a big bill board on FM 1960 near the Willow Brook Mall that read "Chung Moo Do", 8 martial arts taught as one".

So, I went to check it out.  All I can really say is that I got a wierd vibe early on.  The instructor slept in the dojang, the lights were always out (we trained by the ambient sunlight that spilled in from outside), and they were indeed particular about where you went in the building.

After about 4 lessons, I elected not to go back.  I started receiving calls from an instructor that I'd never met.  He was making claims about how study in their system would ensure that I made better grades and all the spoils of an "astute" student.  He also praised my hard work in the dojang despite the fact that I'd never seen him.

The calls stopped after a few weeks but, it was unsettling how they were.  It just appeared "hinkey" in my opinion.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Is this the same group http://www.oomyungdoe.com/

Because this sounds real familiar


----------



## celtic_crippler

So...you train with those Chung Moo Quan guys?... How's that working out for ya?


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Is this the same group http://www.oomyungdoe.com/
> 
> Because this sounds real familiar



Same group... post federal convictions handed out naming...


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Same group... post federal convictions handed out naming...


 
:xtrmshock federal convictions :hammer: Soooooo as Chung Moo Quan I am guessing they went legit 

Alrighty then.... I did a post asking about these guys awhile ago
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31750&highlight=iron+kim


----------



## Xue Sheng

celtic_crippler said:


> So...you train with those Chung Moo Quan guys?... How's that working out for ya?


 

If you are asking be..... no. 

I did a post a few years ago asking about them because as oom yung doe they seemed a bit odd.


----------



## IcemanSK

Twenty years ago or more my buddy & I went into a Chung Moo Quan school in Schaumburg, IL. We were both BB's in TKD at the time. We were curious & stopped by to watch class to see what it was like. They told us, "you can't watch class, but you can take class." We had no interest in being training dummies for someone other than our instructor, so we declined & left. 6 months later the local CBS tv station did an investigative report on the school. 

Our instincts to get out were good!


----------



## Senjojutsu

Here is an active discussion group of ex-students:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/oomyungdoe_discuss/

That thread is truly amazing reading sometimes, no it is UNBELIEVABLE!


----------

